# anyone got an empty Macallan 25?



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

Reason is simple - time to pull one over on a fellow scotch snob (but my bottle is a little over half full)...

Looking for an empty bottle and/or bottle and box to fill with... something else :r.

Sounds a little off, I know - but will be a good addition to some ongoing banter :tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

:r:r:r

Great idea.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't get caught. Technically it's illegal to do so... good thing you are just joking. :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I like it... I'd check with Vin! :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha, I put ruble vodka in my grey goose bottle for all the moochers. Noones ever noticed.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

TRicker said:


> Haha, I put ruble vodka in my grey goose bottle for all the moochers. Noones ever noticed.


I am going to put some 'Military Special' in it, sip the real stuff while singing praises, and offer a 'wee dram' - and see the result .


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

one last try... Anyone?


----------

